

47 Mind-Blowing Psychology-Proven Facts You Should Know About Yourself - amnigos
http://www.businessinsider.com/100-things-you-should-know-about-people-2010-11

======
chao-
A good mix of the well-known and less-known. I felt that half of them were
"Mind blowing", and the rest ranged from "Apparent if you have ever thought
about it" to "Obvious if you have ever thought about how advertising works",
but informative overall.

A number of them I viscerally don't want to believe, but I know the science is
there (e.g. multitasking).

